# Laying Feed



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a barred rock rooster and some hens. They're all about 5 months now, but no eggs. So I'm deciding to bet some laying feed for calcium. Would be okay to feed them the laying feed now? And would it be okay for the roo to eat it?


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i dont know where you live but weather affects laying also.. they should start laying anytime. and roo will be fine eating laying pellets


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes they should be on laying feed now.


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's good, thanks


----------

